# Birmingham NEC Cadburyworld



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a place to overnight (wild camping or CL) near the NEC and then Cadbury World for the end of next week please?
Does anyone know if it is possible to overnight at Cadbury World or is it a car park that closes?

We are thinking of the NEC for the Outdoor Show on Friday and then Cadbury World with two 15 year olds on Saturday - Cadbury World are exhibiting at the NEC so should we wait to see if they offer discounted tickets?!! or is there anything else recommended in the area.

Many thanks.

Allan


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cadbury world at Bournville is only about 2/3 mile from the city centre,parking at the venue should be fine but I would head out of a Birmingham a little for overnight stops.Round Bournville its hard enough for residents to find street parking!
Wild camping near the NEC would probably mean a lay by on the A45 or A452. Much better head for a site,Kingsbury site is only 15/20 mins. from the NEC.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1035


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Kingsbury*

Thank you for you reply RMH
Unfortunately 2 adults at £6.60 and non members supplement at £6.00 means that even though the kids are free, there is not much change from £20.

Luckily we won the Outdoor exhibition tickets but with a 350 mile round trip and a birthday treat for our son and his mate at Cadburys.
Together with a day off work for me and the wife.
These free tickets are getting expensive.
Any more ideas for an overnight stop

Thank you 
Allan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There are a number of members camping overnight on the car park at the NEC - see thread :: here ::. It's free and safe. You will usually find local sites get full at show times, but people are always camping on the car park. It's not official, but it's accepted practice, and the NEC security patrol overnight.

Gerald


----------

